# Waited to make sure all was well..before I shared Twin puppies born....



## Reble (Mar 24, 2013)

Last week Peachie my toy poodle gave birth to 5 Shihpoo puppies

If I had not helped her out would not have believed it..
Two female pups in same sac and placenta

4 pups weighed 4-5 oz.
This little twin girl only weighed 2 oz..

Today a little over a week she now weighs 5 oz.. and she has had no problems
just so darn tiny and I made sure she found mama's milk and did not get pushed out..
I think she will make it as long as no set backs..

Few pictures too show the difference in size and how she is doing...

Peachie in Labour




Peachie and her five puppies




Can see the differnce in size



Not any bigger than my Bic



She fits in the palm of my hand and I have small hands..






Picture of the two twin girls which is always close by...



Picture taken with my grand daughter yesterday..


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 24, 2013)

They're tiny and so cute! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## atotton (Mar 24, 2013)

Neat! Cute little pups.




She's so tiny.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2013)

omg how cute .a what tiny little babies- congrats


----------

